# reaction to deer fly bites



## Meg Z

I ended up with 9 deer fly bites on my ankles on Saturday. I've never had a problem with them before, but this time, I have lots of swelling and absolutely horrible itching. I got about two hours sleep last night, and scratched some raw during my sleep, before the itching got so bad I couldn't take it any more. I've been up since 1:30, trying not to scratch by pure willpower, and I'm running out. :help: 

I've used bendryl spray, which gives me relief for nearly an hour.  Since you aren't supposed to use that stuff more than 3-4 times a day, that leaves me with 20 more hours to worry about.

I thought about ice, but that'll just put me into a Raynauds attack, and I'll be in pain on top of the other stuff.

Any other ideas?
Meg


----------



## Marchwind

Meg I react really badly to deer flies too! Horse flies are nothing compared to deer flies. Taking benedryl orally is probably the best if you have it. An anti itch cream would maybe work better than the spray. If you want a good homeopathic cream that works great for bug bites as well as poison ivy go to your health food store and find Florasone Cream it's made by Boericke & Tafel


----------



## Meg Z

Thanks Marchwind. I apprecaite the suggestions.
Meg


----------



## mwhit

My son swells horribly from insect bites and so do I-- I've found that taking Benadryl orally and applying tea tree oil works better than benadryl cream. A cool cloth will stop the itching somewhat, but I also have Reynauds so I try to avoid the cold too.

Michelle


----------



## charliesbugs

I was bitten by a huge horsefly yesterday. My wrist has a place swollen about the size of a walnut today and is red and itching like mad.I tried some itch cream and just thought of the tea tree oil( lotion). I just put some on , so will see if it helps .The deer flys have been HORRIBLE here,too, Meg.I finally broke down and used Off when I go to the garden.Even then if I miss a spot, the little beggars find it and still bite.And they swell and itch like crazy.Seems like they are 'more potent' this year- must be the dry weather.At least we haven't had many mosquitos! -Robin


----------



## moonwolf

try tea tree oil. I've used that topically on bug bites and it helped prevent itching as well as promote healing. Another thing I've tried on small cuts or wounds is Oreganol (the purified form of oreganol oil). It's antisceptic.


----------

